# A Simple Man's Christmas



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I made this quilt top from a pattern I got from a Christmas quiltalong. It was called Scatty Christmas Stars, but since I made this all out of old men's shirts, I named it A Simple Man's Christmas. Now just to quilt it this week!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh Reenie I just love this one! Stars and plaids... it simply doesn't get any better!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

SOOOOOO BAUTIFUL !!!!!!!
I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like it. I may be able to get some idea of this for the pillow tops that I need to make for family from Uncle's old shirts.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Oh how beautiful!! Good job


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Aw thats really neat!!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Simply beautiful is what I'd call it. Thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Very, very nice. I tried quilting one time and found I just didn't have the patience to do all that piecing. But I am envious of those who are.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Very pretty!
Heidi


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I like how the colors work together!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I saw this on your blog and love it! I've got quite a few shirts I'm "collecting"....got to finish some other projects first though.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful,
I love plaids but have the darnedest time working with them. They make my eyes go wonky and I don't know how to change that.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Reenie can I ask you a question? on the bottom middle star did you avoid a Y seam and if so how? I've got a star block similar to that one drawn out but I put it away cause I just couldn't figure out how to not do a Y seam!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ginne, I don't know if this will help or not, I'm attaching a 1/4 section of a star that I redrew in EQ and eliminated the Y seams from the original pattern. Perhaps looking at it will help you figure it out in your block?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Ginnie...there are no y seams..they are really half square triangles! If you send me your email address, I will send you the pattern for that block. If you look at the block squared up instead of on point, you can see it goes like this: blue plaid square, blue/light yellow hst, blue/dark yellow hst then blue square. Second row is blue/dark yellow hst, dark yellow/lt yellow hst, another dark yellow/light hst, then blue/dark yellow hst. 3rd row light yellow/blue hst, dark yellow/lt yellow hst, dark yellow/lt yellow hst, dark blue/light yellow hst. Final row is blue square, dark blue/dark yellow hst, dark blue/lt yellow hst then final blue square. Hope that helps, but let me know if you want me to send the pattern for that block!


----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice !! I love it !!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I pm'd you! Thanks! I just knew there had to be hst's somewhere! You knwo though how sometimes you look at something so hard you can't see the obvious> That would be me too much of the time!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

looks so cozy !!! LOVE the pattern , you did a GREAT job !!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's a gorgeous quilt! You did a great job.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, its a wonderful quilt!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats beautiful. Now Ive got the quilting bug. Time to get the sewing machine out of storage and dust it off.

CJ, I like the colors and shapes in your post as well.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I love this!! I have been collecting men's shirts for something like this.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That's very nicely balanced. It also looks very cozy.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I love it too, I'm a sucker for plaids. I like the color scheme.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful!! My mom and I just got the Accuquilt and 3 dies (for free with our swagbucks) and one of the dies was a square and half triangle! I am planning on using old men's shirts so I just love seeing this quilt because I love the plaids and the more ideas I can get the better!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Ooh! I'm glad this got bumped. 
That is beautiful! 

I just _love_ a plaid quilt, but I can never get the plaids to line up. (And I'm too anal to allow them to NOT line up! lol) That is just perfect.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL, Erin! Thanks, everyone! You will be seeing a LOT of quilt tops made from men's shirts in the next few months. I have discovered that I have over 70 of them saved to use! lolol


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

MacaReenie said:


> LOL, Erin! Thanks, everyone! You will be seeing a LOT of quilt tops made from men's shirts in the next few months. I have discovered that I have over 70 of them saved to use! lolol


"Like"


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

UmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmHummmmmmmmmm! Cozy!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I love it!!! Especially the fact that it is made from recycled shirts! 

MarshaAnn


----------

